# EHR not working from home



## Softlines Owns My Soul (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone else getting this message?


We apologize but EHR is currently unavailable through Target.com. Please access through InsideTGT or your EHR Kiosks.




grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sher (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't even get a message. The loading circle just keeps spinning and spinning and spinning in chrome, then eventually it stopes and tells me the site can't be reached.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 31, 2013)

sher said:


> I don't even get a message. The loading circle just keeps spinning and spinning and spinning in chrome, then eventually it stopes and tells me the site can't be reached.



I got the same thing in Internet Explorer. It won't even connect to eHR.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 31, 2013)

Try targetpayandbenefits.com that may work. I got the spinning circle in ehr via target.com on my iPad. So, I went to that site & got my info. I was getting the hertz car discounts in another thread.


----------



## lovecats (Dec 31, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Try targetpayandbenefits.com that may work. I got the spinning circle in ehr via target.com on my iPad. So, I went to that site & got my info. I was getting the hertz car discounts in another thread.



How do you get to eHR thru there?  I go there and just can't find it.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 31, 2013)

lovecats said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Try targetpayandbenefits.com that may work. I got the spinning circle in ehr via target.com on my iPad. So, I went to that site & got my info. I was getting the hertz car discounts in another thread.
> ...





Hardlinesmaster said:


> Try going through targetpayandbenefits.com, then go to my discounts/perks. Then login into ehr from there. I know it's weird way. It worked when another member was unable to see their check.


----------



## lovecats (Dec 31, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> lovecats said:
> 
> 
> > Hardlinesmaster said:
> ...


Ok, still can't get in.  It has a section under financial that has a see your paycheck (or something like that) and a link to eHR but when you click on that it just takes you to Target.com.  I just got it to work with IE11 but this is not working for me.  There is no section that says my discount/perks.


----------



## StaticSun (Dec 31, 2013)

It happens!


----------

